# 99 altima header



## danmary (Dec 1, 2006)

I see that Stillen offers a header that elimates the pre cat. My question is with the check engine light without the pre cat it should set a code for cat efficency. am I wrong or will it work with out seting the check engine light. Also where do I find a good cat back Sport exhaust that sounds good not like a tin can?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

youre gonna get a cel but not because of the lack of the pre-cat but because of the lack of backpressure for the backpressure transducer to operate the egr system. you can still pass emissions too without a pre-cat. the car just has to be warmed up before you take it to get tested.


----------



## Altimadator (Dec 1, 2006)

No, it will set a SES lamp because of no pre-cat. You will not pass emission b/c the way its tested now checks to see if there are in codes in your computer. They dont do a sniffer test on your car anymore. Back pressure will have nothing to do with it. No offense Asleep.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

i stand corrected because of the year of the car. you are right, there will be no sniffer. HOWEVER, lol, the car would pass a sniff test if it had to have one. no offense taken, i should have been more specific. 
rep points for you.


----------



## Altimadator (Dec 1, 2006)

Thanks, I think they stopped the sniffer test in '96. Yeah, if it was older than that, it would pass the sniffer test.


----------



## danmary (Dec 1, 2006)

So let me get this straight. Light or no light and do ya think it is worth installing. Also what about good sport exhaust?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

its worth installing as long as you dont have to worry about the light for any kind of inspection. if you install the header, a good exhaust system will compliment it nicely.


----------

